# Bathroom remodel



## jar546 (Feb 6, 2010)

Residential bathroom remodel, reconfiguration of space.

All wiring removed back to an existing junction box in the basement.

New wiring then installed from the existing junction box in the basement to include the GFCI, lights and fan.

The existing junction box that they wired from which previously did the same job except for no fan is part of a 15A circuit.

The main panel is in the basement which is unfinished.

Would your jurisdiction require the electrician to run a new 20A circuit for the GFCI receptacle in this instance?


----------



## dcspector (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: Bathroom remodel

Yes


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: Bathroom remodel

Here also.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: Bathroom remodel

Any NJ folks?

I am being told the NJ Rehab code may not require it.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: Bathroom remodel

What would NJ have to do with PA?


----------



## jar546 (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: Bathroom remodel



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> What would NJ have to do with PA?


Nothing other than the fact that I posed the same question on another board and it was 100% YES except for one person from NJ who pointed out their rehab code.  I am aware of it and it is complicated to me.  It is a curiosity for me.


----------



## D a v e W (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: Bathroom remodel

Yes also!!!


----------



## GHRoberts (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: Bathroom remodel

"Would your jurisdiction"

If I were an AHJ, I would not require an upgrade to 20amps. At most the owners will have to reset the breaker a couple times before they learn.

But I think the question is "Does jar546's jurisdiction require it?"


----------



## jar546 (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: Bathroom remodel

Yes we do and I just had this exact situation where they had to run a new 20A circuit.  They did not give me any grief over it and were happy to comply.  It got me thinking about other areas due to some other phone calls.

An electrician said he was changing out a main panel and wanted to know if I required them to install AFCI breakers.  My answer was not unless they were adding breakers to the existing bedroom circuits (2005 NEC).  I heard that some jurisdictions require an upgrade to afci protection for a panel swap and other areas let you do whatever you want.


----------



## D a v e W (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Bathroom remodel

I would say if the breakers are getting changed because they are not compatible with the new panel mfg. Then yes replace them with ACFI


----------



## PhoenixBob (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Bathroom remodel

Yes, and with a bathroom remodel smoke detectors need to be hardwired with battery back-up and afci protected with some exceptions.


----------



## dcspector (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Bathroom remodel



			
				GHRoberts said:
			
		

> At most the owners will have to reset the breaker a couple times before they learn.


Huh?


----------



## GHRoberts (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Bathroom remodel



			
				dcspector said:
			
		

> GHRoberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> > At most the owners will have to reset the breaker a couple times before they learn.


Huh?

I was suggesting that most people with older houses seem to bet by with 15amp circuits. They learn what devices they can use at the same time and get on with thier lives.

15amp circuits are not safety issues. They are just not to present code.


----------



## dcspector (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Bathroom remodel



			
				GHRoberts said:
			
		

> dcspector said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was suggesting that most people with older houses seem to bet by with 15amp circuits. They learn what devices they can use at the same time and get on with thier lives.

15amp circuits are not safety issues. They are just not to present code.

ok


----------



## peach (Feb 21, 2010)

Re: Bathroom remodel

code says yes


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Bathroom remodel

yes, no longer existing


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Bathroom remodel



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> Yes we do and I just had this exact situation where they had to run a new 20A circuit.  They did not give me any grief over it and were happy to comply.  It got me thinking about other areas due to some other phone calls.An electrician said he was changing out a main panel and wanted to know if I required them to install AFCI breakers.  My answer was not unless they were adding breakers to the existing bedroom circuits (2005 NEC).  I heard that some jurisdictions require an upgrade to afci protection for a panel swap and other areas let you do whatever you want.


Same here with the AFCI, because of possibility of shared neutrals, new circuits only.


----------



## Span (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Bathroom remodel

Share-neutral circuit will not be a problem, because Murray has double pole AFCI breaker.

As long as only panel upgrade not rewire bedrooms AFCI will not be required.


----------

